# Startup errors



## xy16644 (Feb 1, 2014)

When I run `dmesg -a` I have some errors I am unsure about:


```
/etc/rc: WARNING: $geli_swap_flags is obsolete.  Ignored.
kldload: can't load uhid: No such file or directory
Configuring keyboard: keymap.
kldload: can't load ums: No such file or directory
```

I setup my server to use encrypted swap as per the handbook as follows:

```
echo geli_swap_flags=”-e AES -l 128 -s 4096 -d”' >> /etc/rc.conf
```

Add the following to /etc/fstab:

```
# Device Mountpoint FStype Options Dump Pass#
/dev/da0p2.eli none swap sw 0 0
/dev/da1p2.eli none swap sw 0 0
```

Why am I getting the errors about the encrypted swap flags being ignored? Is it because I am running FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE and something has changed?

Not sure about the others for kldload either?


----------



## worldi (Feb 1, 2014)

Specifying `geli_swap_flags` seems not to be necessary anymore. Just having *.eli entries for swap in fstab is enough (at least on 11-CURRENT, checked with `geli list`).

The `kldload` errors show up because the mentioned modules are missing from /boot/kernel/ (or whatever the output of `sh -c '. /boot/loader.conf 2>/dev/null; echo /boot/${kernel:-kernel}'` is on this box).


----------



## xy16644 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the following in the /etc/rc.conf:


```
keymap="uk.iso"
ahci_load="YES"
```

Would this be causing the kldload errors?

PS: Removing the geli entry from /etc/rc.conf has resolved the error for the encrypted swap...thanks!


----------



## xy16644 (Feb 1, 2014)

I was just wondering, I use a bootable USB key to boot my FreeBSD server. When I try to reboot or shutdown the server it hangs when the USB key is plugged in. Could these errors be the cause of that?


```
kldload: can't load uhid: No such file or directory
kldload: can't load ums: No such file or directory
```


----------



## worldi (Feb 1, 2014)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> I have the following in the /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



`ahci_load` is called `ataahci_load` nowadays and does not belong in /etc/rc.conf. It's used in /boot/loader.conf to load the corresponding kernel module. Since your system seems to run fine without it you probably don't need it.


----------



## worldi (Feb 1, 2014)

So you boot from a USB stick? The old boot-from-stick-but-use-system-on-encrypted-drive-thing? What does `ls -l /boot/kernel/{ums,uhid}.ko` return?


----------



## xy16644 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I run /boot on a bootable USB key. The rest of the server is encrypted.

`ls -l /boot/kernel/{ums,uhid}.ko` gives:

```
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    22K Jan 21 17:31 /boot/kernel/uhid.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    26K Jan 21 17:31 /boot/kernel/ums.ko*
```


----------



## worldi (Feb 1, 2014)

Make sure your stick's /boot and your system's /boot stay in sync! Just guess which /boot the kernel will access when it needs to load a module and the stick is not mounted...


----------



## xy16644 (Feb 1, 2014)

worldi said:
			
		

> Make sure your stick's /boot and your system's /boot stay in sync! Just guess which /boot the kernel will access when it needs to load a module and the stick is not mounted...



I've only got one /boot. 

`ls /boot` gives:

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    12B Jan  1 09:34 /boot@ -> bootdir/boot

I followed this guide when building the server:

https://www.dan.me.uk/blog/2012/05/06/full-disk-encryption-with-zfs-root-for-freebsd-9-x/

I'm not sure I follow:



> Just guess which /boot the kernel will access when it needs to load a module and the stick is not mounted...


----------



## worldi (Feb 1, 2014)

Apparently you have a different setup than I have. I have two /boot directories: one on a USB stick that's used to boot the system and another one on the system's encrypted drive. With such a setup if the two directories get out of sync you're in trouble.


----------



## xy16644 (Feb 1, 2014)

Is there a way to stop the machine hanging if there is a USB key plugged in? Whenever I do a shutdown/reboot I have to hit the power switch as the console hangs.


----------

